# Hilfe mit neuem Gaming PC



## Senkay (11. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich möchte mir einen neuen Gaming PC zulegen, hab allerdings leider keine Ahnung was es zu beachten gilt und wäre von daher Froh darüber wenn mir dabei jemand zur Hand gehen könnte.

Sicher wäre es billiger sich selbst einen zusammenzubauen als ein Fertig-Gerät zu bestellen, aber da hab ich auch wieder das Problem das ich keine davon hab welche Teile gut für mich wären oder wie man sie am Ende zusammenschraubt, weswegen ich lieber die Finger davon lassen würde.

Vom Preis her würde ich etwas im Breich 700-1000€ suchen und hoffen, dass man damit etwas anständiges bekommt. Darüber kann man allerdings auch reden; ist nur mal eine erste grobe Preisvorstellung.

 

Auflösung der Games spielt für mich eine geringere Rolle. Grafik is mir relativ egal, aber würde mich nich beschweren wenn ich in höheren Auflösungen spielen kann.

 

Neben Games zocken zeichne ich noch am PC, habe mit meinem alten auch mal versucht über Twitch zu streamen was aber ziemlich laggy war, und will evtl. in Zukunft ein paar Videos bearbeiten (wobei das wohl eher selten der Fall sein wird).

 

Games spiele ich eigentlich von A(dventure) bis Z(ombies) bis auf Renn- und Sportspiele eigentlich alles mögliche:

Tower Defenses wie Dungeon Defenders, Interaktive Filme wie Until Dawn und Point n Clicks wie die Deponia-Reihe, Open-world wie Fallout New Vegas (auf 4 freu ich mich bereits) oder Online wie League of Legends oder alles von Blizzard (Diablo, Starcraft, Hearthstone).

Danke schonmal für jede Hilfe.


----------



## Claut (11. September 2015)

- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?

- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?

- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?

- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?

 

 

 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/to...ainschkes-august-2015-aktualisiert-am-260715/

 

Wäre schon einmal die Erste Anlaufstelle für dich. Ließ dich ein, und Melde dich, wenn Du fragen oder Wünsche hast.


----------



## Senkay (11. September 2015)

Danke, hatte den Thread schon gesehen und versucht die Fragen zu beantworten. Habe es noch etwas editiert und erweitert.


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2015)

Also möchtest du einen zusammengebauten PC für's spielen, eventuelle Streamen und das für maximal 1000€? Wenn ja - dann kann ich dir (nach beantwortung dieser Frage) etwas zusammenstellen.


----------



## Senkay (11. September 2015)

Mehr "In diesem Bereich" als "Maximal 1000€". Wenn es nun z.B. 1200 oder so werden, wär das auch kein Beinbruch denke ich.

 

Ein Fertig-PC wäre mir allerdings lieber weil ich selbst unfassbar ungeschickt bin und nicht irgendwelche (sicher teils teuren und sehr empfindlichen) Teile davon kaputtmachen will.


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2015)

Fertig-PC's sind Müll - die kauft man nicht.

 

Es gibt einige Shops, die selbst zusammengestellte Einzelteile zusammenbauen und dir den PC dann fertig schicken - du musst dann nur noch Windows installieren und kannst loslegen.

 

Ist das okay? Dann kommt ein Beispiel.


----------



## Senkay (11. September 2015)

Was stimmt den nicht mit Fertig-Pcs?

 

Na gut, ich möchte mir dein Beispiel dann mal ansehen.


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2015)

Naja..die kosten meisst mehr als die selbst zusammengestellte Variante und dazu wird oft das ein oder andere Teil nicht genannt bzw. dort mit NoName-Teilen gespart.

 

Hier mal ein Beispiel: Warenkorb


----------



## Senkay (11. September 2015)

Danke fürs zusammenstellen. Was könnte ich den dann von dem Gerät erwarten? Das es sowas wie Witcher 3 auf Ultra-Einstellungen packt erwarte ich natürlich nicht, aber eine generelle Vorstellung davon was er kann bzw. nicht kann wäre nett.

 

Außerdem wäre es gut zu wissen was ich davon am ehesten ersetzen könnte wenn ich die 1000 nicht überschreiten wollen würde.


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. September 2015)

Ich sehe um ehrlich zu sein keinen Grund, warum der PC, der vorgeschlagen wurde, es nicht schaffen sollte, Witcher 3 problemlos auf maximum darzustellen.


----------



## Claut (11. September 2015)

Du kannst z.b. die 1TB HDD weglassen, wenn die nicht benötigt wird. Ansonsten eine kleinere SSD, wobei man da mittlerweile schon mind. 240gb nehmen sollte. Eine etwas kleiner GPU (z.b. R9 290 Tri-X OC) wäre auch noch so eine Möglichkeit. Das Laufwerk selbst muss man nicht kaufen. Wird heut zu Tage kaum noch gebraucht bei Gaming Systemen bzw eig. gar nicht mehr. 

 

Probleme wird es keine geben, spiele ordentlich Laufen zu lassen. Da wirst Du in Witcher 3 keine sonderlich Relevanten Probleme haben. 

 

Die Zusammenstellung würde ich so bei belassen, mit ausmahne des Laufwerkes evtl, wenn das wirklich nicht benötigt wird.

 

Mit der kleineren GPU wirst Du dann aber auch kein großen Spiel Spaß haben, da die gegenüber der 390 doch sehr viel einbüßen wird. Investiere ein paar Euro mehr, und du hast was anständiges für eine weile

 

@Edit zum vergleich der beiden Karten

 

Die R390X gegen+ber der R9 290 liegt in Witcher 3 der Unterschied bei ~4%, wohl gemerkt bei Full HD auflösung. Darüber wird es Kritisch.

 

Die R390X hat so wohl mehr Basistakt als auch mehr Shader. Zu mal 8GB Ram, was dann doch ordentlich Spiel nach oben lässt.


----------



## Senkay (8. November 2015)

Möchte mich nochmals für die Hilfe bedanken. Hat sonst eventuell jemand einen Vorschlag?
Wie könnte ich dieses System z.B. für die Zukunft aufrüsten?
Und gibt es beim Gehäuse was zu beachten wenn ich z.B. ein optisch schickeres haben wollte?


----------



## Senkay (14. November 2015)

Momentan habe ich diese CPU.

 

Da das ein Server statt Desktop ist bin ich etwas verwirrt warum. Außer im Preis scheinen mir die beiden etwa gleichwertig zu sein, und mit dem Desktop habe ich den Vorteil das ich direkt sehe ob er etwas packt oder nicht (da es z.B. bei Fallout 4 als recommended gelistet ist).

 

Wieso eigentlich Intel statt AMD?

 

Wenn momentane Games diesen bereits als recommended gelistet haben, wäre es sinnvol ein paar Euro mehr zu investieren um für zukünftige "besser gerüstet" zu sein?


----------

